# Beleuchteter Siemens Not Aus



## MRT (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Beleuchteten Siemens Not Aus Taster (rastend und nicht rastend). Ich bilde mir ein, den mal auf einer Messe beim Siemens Stand gesehen zu haben. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, ich glaube das der rote Druck-Schalter gelb blinkte oder so ähnlich. 
Kennt das Teil jemand von euch.

Es kann auch ein anderes Fabrikat sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2009)

Siemens hat da so einen beleuchteten Schildträger, sieht eigentlich ganz
schick aus.



> ohne Aufschrift
> 3SB39 21-0DA
> 56,20€
> 
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Siemens hat da so einen beleuchteten Schildträger, sieht eigentlich ganz
> schick aus.



Ist nur etwas blöd zu montieren, da dafür eine weitere Bohrung notwendig ist.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## MRT (26 Oktober 2009)

Danke, genau das hab ich gesucht!

Gibts auch welche wo der rote Pilz-Kopf beleuchtbar ist?


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

in diese Richtung gibt´s auch von Pilz was schickes.


Haben die Siemens-Teile mittlerweile einen zusätzlichen Kontakt, mit welchen abgefragt wird, ob der Kontaktblock noch auf seinem Betätiger sitzt?



MfG


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Haben die Siemens-Teile mittlerweile einen zusätzlichen Kontakt, mit welchen abgefragt wird, ob der Kontaktblock noch auf seinem Betätiger sitzt?



Siemens hat es endlich auch gelernt. Es gibt mittlerweile einen "sicheren" Kontaktblock.
Allerdings nicht mit eigenen Kontakt, sondern quasi mit Mittelstellung. Nur wenn der Kontaktblock richtig montiert ist und der Not-Aus nicht betätigt ist, ist der Kontakt geschlossen.
Und damit man es auch gleich sieht, sind diese Elemente gelb und nicht schwarz.
Frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht nach der Nummer des Teiles.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## knabi (27 Oktober 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht nach der Nummer des Teiles.


Die gibt's für Schraubanschluß (3SB3400-0M) oder mit Federzugklemme (3SB3403-0M), wirklich praktisch, die Teile.

Zu dem beleuchteten NOT-AUS-Ring von SIEMENS:
Der ist zwar nett anzusehen, das große ABER: Da der Spannbereich des SIEMENS-3SB3-Systems maximal 6mm beträgt, gibt es hier schnell Probleme mit der Montage - der Ring trägt ganz schön dick auf. 
Ich wollte den gern in Verbindung mit einem Not-Aus-Kragen montieren, das funktioniert schon nicht mehr bei normalen Blechdicken ...



Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dumbledore (27 Oktober 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> Die gibt's für Schraubanschluß (3SB3400-0M) oder mit Federzugklemme (3SB3403-0M), wirklich praktisch, die Teile.


 
Wie wäre denn eine Beispielschaltung mit diesem einen Öffner für einen zweikanaligen Not-Aus? Und kann man das Teil zusätzlich zu den bisher (von uns) benutzten 3 Kontakten (2Ö, 1S) montieren? Ich habe da wohl ein Verständnisproblem ... 

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## knabi (27 Oktober 2009)

Da ein SIEMENS-Betätiger grundsätzlich 3 Schaltglieder "bedienen" kann, ist das kein Problem. Für einen zweikanaligen Aufbau müssen 2 der "sicheren" Schaltglieder aufgerastet werden. 
Wenn Du zusätzlich einen Öffner und einen Schließer für Meldezwecke benötigst, kannst Du den natürlich auch noch mit aufrasten (Schaltelement 1S/1Ö oder 2S oder 2 Ö).

Also kein Problem !

Gruß

Holger


----------



## dtsclipper (28 Oktober 2009)

MRT schrieb:


> Danke, genau das hab ich gesucht!
> 
> Gibts auch welche wo der rote Pilz-Kopf beleuchtbar ist?


 
Solche kenne ich von Moeller, sollte es die Firma noch geben...


----------



## nico (28 Oktober 2009)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Solche kenne ich von Moeller, sollte es die Firma noch geben...


 
Warum sollte es Moeller nicht mehr geben?

Bestellnr.: 216878

http://catalog.moeller.net/index.html?url_type=0&lang=de


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Oktober 2009)

> Warum sollte es Moeller nicht mehr geben?



auch wenn sie jetzt von Eaton aufgekauft wurden :-D


----------



## dtsclipper (29 Oktober 2009)

nico schrieb:


> Warum sollte es Moeller nicht mehr geben?


 
Die sind mir noch unter Klöckner-Moeller bekannt, dann fehlte der Klöckner und dann Jahrelang nix mehr gehört ausser wüsten Flüchen von Bekannten aus anderen Unternehmen, da hab ich halt gedacht die sind um.

Errare Humanum Est.

---EDIT---
Wer ist EATON ?

dtsclipper


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Oktober 2009)

> Wer ist EATON ?



http://www.moeller.net/de/eaton_site/index.jsp

http://www.eaton.com/EatonCom/OurCompany/AboutUs/index.htm


----------



## Safety (30 Oktober 2009)

Auch Jokab hat beleuchtete Not-Halt Taster


----------



## Guste (1 November 2009)

Ich bin von den Siemens Not-Aus 3SB1 ziemlich enttäuscht. Laufen brechen die Betätiger ab. Ist es Vandalismus oder sind die wirklich so schlecht. sicher ist nur die alten 3SB1 und die telemanique überleben die Siemens nicht. Was habt da ihr für erfahrungen.


----------

